# Weird thing about you



## keyla965

Whats one thing thats weird about you? 

ok, so one thing thats weird about me is ........................ I wear jackets even if its a thousand degrees outside. And let me tell you that I dont care if I'm a minute away from a heat stroke ill still keep on my jacket regardless. Yes, Im that self concious. Also, It doesnt help that I have man arms lol.

**It could be a couple of things or it could be just one thing.**


----------



## ColdTurkey

I'm the same thing. I always bring my "fat" coat around.


----------



## Frenger868

Yeah, i don't think I've worn a t-shirt in public for like...four years

Other weird stuff I do: I wake up at 5:30 for school when it opens at 8:30 because I'm just. that. neurotic. I've been waking up earlier and earlier, I swear I'll need to wake up at 5:00 this school year.


----------



## dawnbug

same, my mom always gets mad though, sometimes she won't allow me to go outside with a jacket on. D:


----------



## keyla965

My mother does that too somtimes. She always says that its making *her* hot just looking at me with a jacket. ( we live in florida)


dawnbug said:


> same, my mom always gets mad though, sometimes she won't allow me to go outside with a jacket on. D:


----------



## Watercoulour

I do that as well! my jacket just fits me better than most of clothes >>;

I tend to be combing the top of my head with my fingers without realizing it and only stop when i get wierd looks from people and realize ive been scratching my head off >.<


----------



## ColdTurkey

Watercoulour said:


> I do that as well! my jacket just fits me better than most of clothes >>;
> 
> I tend to be combing the top of my head with my fingers without realizing it and only stop when i get wierd looks from people and realize ive been scratching my head off >.<


Btw, I like your avatar. Where did you get it? :c

I download thousands of these things for some reason.


----------



## dawnbug

keyla965 said:


> My mother does that too somtimes. She always says that its making *her* hot just looking at me with a jacket. ( we live in florida)


my mom says the same thing! i live in california


----------



## alex9498

i whisper things to myself after i finish talking to someone (you can call it thinking out loud)

for example i talked to an attractive girl and when the conversation ended i whispered these things to myself

"dam shes so hot"
"i want her damm"
"i managed to talk to her oh yeahh"


----------



## Neutrino

I do the jacket thing too! Either that or a sweater  glad I live somewhere colder.

Weirs thing: I wear flip flops in the shower. Even if it has been cleaned with bleach or whatever. Makes my toes curl just thinking of putting my bare feet on that slimy floor. Ewwww. Public pools too. Bleh.


----------



## cafune

keyla965 said:


> Whats one thing thats weird about you?
> 
> ok, so ne thing thats weird about me is ........................ I wear jackets even if its a thousand degrees outside. I dont care if im a minute away from a heat stroke ill still keep on my jacket. Im that self concious. I think i have man arms lol. it could be a couple of things or it could be just one thing.


I do pretty much the opposite. I remember once during the winter I was wearing capris, and my teacher was like :wtf. And usually I don't wear a jacket but that's cause I'm consistently late so there's no time to drop it off at my locker before I get to class. Well, there's no time to put it on either...


----------



## xxLambyxx

keyla965 said:


> Whats one thing thats weird about you?
> 
> ok, so ne thing thats weird about me is ........................ I wear jackets even if its a thousand degrees outside. I dont care if im a minute away from a heat stroke ill still keep on my jacket. Im that self concious. I think i have man arms lol. it could be a couple of things or it could be just one thing.


Same! I thought i was the only one who did that! 

I almost fainted at college once because i was so hot, i got all light headed and everything D:

I freaking hate my arms :/


----------



## xxLambyxx

keyla965 said:


> My mother does that too somtimes. She always says that its making *her* hot just looking at me with a jacket. ( we live in florida)


My mum *never* says that... I live in England -.-


----------



## TallGuy

Yah I tend to do this 'cause of my messed up blood circ, my extremities tend to get ridiculously cold


----------



## jesus is my savior

I used to do the jacket thing in fifth grade, because I have hairy arms.... I would always wear a dark jacket and pants... standard garb for me.
Anyways, a couple coins to pitch in:

I like to pluck my eyelashes, but as soon as I do, I freak out because it DOESN'T GROW BACK!

When I see a person, usually a guy, the first things I look at are their feet and shoulders. I look at their feet because a friend I met a year ago has big feet, I mean really big monster feet, and she made fun of me for having size five shoes... and my dad has small feet. Now I have a tendency to notice feet.

I look at a guy's shoulders, because I kinda like them broad.


----------



## keyla965

I hate my arms too. I think i have man arms. Theyre so thick and man like lol


xxLambyxx said:


> Same! I thought i was the only one who did that!
> 
> I almost fainted at college once because i was so hot, i got all light headed and everything D:
> 
> I freaking hate my arms :/


----------



## pancake111

This doesn't have to do with SA, but if people are talking, whether it's in real life or on TV, I always spell out certain words that they're saying. Like if someone says "that's really confusing", I'll start spelling confusing in my head. I have no idea why I do this.


----------



## Gorillaz

I can't snap.


----------



## barczyl

I rarely wear shorts at all. Mainly jeans and a long sleeve shirt with rolled sleeves.


----------



## keyla965

I dont wear shorts at al either. Even when im in the house i dont wear shorts. I dont wear skirts either................... or dresses. Im a pants type of girl


barczyl said:


> I rarely wear shorts at all. Mainly jeans and a long sleeve shirt with rolled sleeves.


----------



## Tugwahquah

I have a rare skin condition called Palmar-Plantar Pustular Psorisis. I get itchy white bumps on my hands when I get stressed out. Thats why I try not to ever stress about anything. I try to keep hands hidden from people when it happens. Its painfully one of my best kept secrets, and its really weird that im sharing this about me. But I think this weird condition contributes to my isolation, and I hate that.


----------



## Lonewolf207

agreed. I always wear jeans and a hoodie. Always. 
People always think i'm hiding something, but i just like wearing my hoodie! 
And i also hate wearing shoes, the only place i don't go barefoot is school O.O


----------



## jesus is my savior

Lonewolf207 said:


> agreed. I always wear jeans and a hoodie. Always.
> People always think i'm hiding something, but i just like wearing my hoodie!
> And i also hate wearing shoes, the only place i don't go barefoot is school O.O


haha me too on the barefoot things mate. I'll wear sandals if I have to and sperrys if I have to wear shoes.


----------



## jesus is my savior

Tugwahquah said:


> I have a rare skin condition called Palmar-Plantar Pustular Psorisis. I get itchy white bumps on my hands when I get stressed out. Thats why I try not to ever stress about anything. I try to keep hands hidden from people when it happens. Its painfully one of my best kept secrects, and its really weird that im sharing this about me. But I think this weird condition contributes to my isolation, and I hate that.


it's not weird if you were born with it.


----------



## Tugwahquah

^ Thank you  Okay.. if thats not weird enough, Im always hiding my hands in hoodie pockets, running around barefooted, and my big piggys stand straight up.


----------



## awkwardface

This probably isn't new, but I eat ketchup with everything. I even suck it straight out of the packets sometimes.


----------



## letitrock

^with salads too? in peanut butter and jelly sandwiches? cereal?


----------



## cblack

Hm, one weird thing... 
I hate the light, so i hate turning lights on if i dont have to :/ I prefere dark places. :S


----------



## Matomi

cblack said:


> I prefere dark places. :S


Apart from SA and OCD, what above said ^^ dark cold places.


----------



## worldcitizen

I always wear a hat in public. It makes my face a little more discreet


----------



## notna

I ride a dog to school.


----------



## That guy over there

I like to run up the stairs like a gorilla because its easier :yes


----------



## olschool

i blacked out the window in my room-


----------



## catsxx

One of my main conversation questions is "If you were a fruit, what would you be?"

:3


----------



## ColdTurkey

I love my bananas.


----------



## candiedsky

I felt like a freak my whole life because I will not go out without a jacket on. I used to think it was only because of my body image issues, but wearing one really makes me feel secure in an odd sense. It can be 100+ degrees. I don't care. I will not take it off.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

That guy over there said:


> I like to run up the stairs like a gorilla because its easier :yes


:lol Thought I was the only one.


----------



## rapidfox1

I become silent unless I'm talked to or I need something around people due to my SA.


----------



## That guy over there

One Man Wolfpack said:


> :lol Thought I was the only one.


Theres even a facebook group about it :teeth


----------



## Sion

i wash my hair EVERYDAY. i physically have to, i feel disgustingly ugly if i don't, the last time i didn't wash my hair was over 1230 days ago.... i don't go on trips/campouts because there won't be a showerX_X


----------



## cafune

So I know I posted here already but I just have to add, I'm a receipt collector. I collect the receipts of all my previous transactions. Just anything that provides some kinda memory is worth collecting in my opinion. Really, I'm just a junk collector I guess.


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit

i used to do that often,i remember being that self conscious.until i started going to the gym then thought i needed to not have a sweater because everyone there is working towards a better self image and it doesn't really matter what you look like.
on the question i bite the skin around my nails occasionally and i can't stand the smell of ketchup i can eat it and all but the smell of a large amount makes me grossed out.


----------



## keyla965

i bite the skin around my nails too. iv been doing that ever since i could remeber. i always have scabs on that area. I bite the skin on my lips too, for some reason.


smellsliketeenspirit said:


> i used to do that often,i remember being that self conscious.until i started going to the gym then thought i needed to not have a sweater because everyone there is working towards a better self image and it doesn't really matter what you look like.
> on the question i bite the skin around my nails occasionally and i can't stand the smell of ketchup i can eat it and all but the smell of a large amount makes me grossed out.


----------



## Dictionary

I scratch my dandruff out of my hair and pick at it beneath my fingernails. Then i rub it on my skin until it smears away.


----------



## Matomi

Too tired to think, erm, Dimple?


----------



## lyric

I'm an overall weird person, so its hard to pick just one thing. I would have to say sometimes I act overly emotional or sad just to see if others will care or ask me what's wrong.


----------



## sas111

^ Yuuus, it's real hard to just pick one thing, i'm all kinds of crazy. Uh, at the top of my head, I LOVE sneezing, so I purposly make myself sneeze by sticking something up my nose or pulling a hair out. :teeth Haha, I had an old friend who loved to sneeze as well, don't know why that is though.


----------



## rgrwng

i shower once a week, unless a special or fun day is coming up then i will take an extra shower or 2 before.


----------



## lissa530

cblack said:


> Hm, one weird thing...
> I hate the light, so i hate turning lights on if i dont have to :/ I prefere dark places. :S


I prefer darkness also or if lights are on I'll use lamps instead.


----------



## lissa530

Before going to sleep my closet door must be closed. Not sure if that's werid or not lol.


----------



## Dictionary

lissa530 said:


> Before going to sleep my closet door must be closed. Not sure if that's werid or not lol.


Why? Do u feel somebody's peeking in :roll


----------



## Gorillaz

I'm the biggest hoarder. I just cleaned my room yesterday..and woah. I found some school work from gr 4, it was hilarious reading through it. Found many other relics.


----------



## Dalia Violette

I can't sleep without a blanket, no matter how warm the weather outside!


----------



## trendyfool

I talk to my reflection sometimes...hahaha. also, I get really excited when it snows.


----------



## keyla965

i find myself talking to myself while im looking at myself in the mirror too lol


trendyfool said:


> I talk to my reflection sometimes...hahaha. also, I get really excited when it snows.


----------



## kitty kat

pancake111 said:


> This doesn't have to do with SA, but if people are talking, whether it's in real life or on TV, I always spell out certain words that they're saying. Like if someone says "that's really confusing", I'll start spelling confusing in my head. I have no idea why I do this.


I do something kind of similar sometimes. If someone said 'confusing' I would start 'writing' the letters on my hand with my nail.

Also if people say something I almost without realising it try translating it into French. Like someone says 'I talked to Anne' I think 'J'ai parle avec Anne.' That's probably wrong, I don't have great French grammar.


----------



## keyla965

me either. i need a humongous comforter to go to sleep regardless of the wether outside


Dalia Violette said:


> I can't sleep without a blanket, no matter how warm the weather outside!


----------



## Podee

Live Laugh Love said:


> So I know I posted here already but I just have to add, I'm a receipt collector. I collect the receipts of all my previous transactions. Just anything that provides some kinda memory is worth collecting in my opinion. Really, I'm just a junk collector I guess.


Cool, there's someone else that does that!
I don't usually throw receipts away, I just stuff them in a drawer. I sorted them out a while back...just for casual receipts like for groceries, clothes, toiletries, etc, I had 250. I think it is a case of them just having some kind of memory attached. Like I remember little details from the day when I bought this, or who was with me when I bought that. I can't really justify the kind of pointless crap I hoard but if there's a memory there I can't bring myself to throw it away.


----------



## cafune

Podee said:


> Cool, there's someone else that does that!
> I don't usually throw receipts away, I just stuff them in a drawer. I sorted them out a while back...just for casual receipts like for groceries, clothes, toiletries, etc, I had 250. I think it is a case of them just having some kind of memory attached. Like I remember little details from the day when I bought this, or who was with me when I bought that. I can't really justify the kind of pointless crap I hoard but if there's a memory there I can't bring myself to throw it away.


That's exactly why I collect them too! I've got them all folded away in a little pouch. My family members think it's pointless though, but whatever, who cares what they think.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

I did the jumper thing for one year, while at a school with no friends. Every single day.

Hm something weird (but not too weird..) I always make sure there's no lint between my toes after removing my socks. I can't go to bed or leave the house without moisturizing my hands.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I tear little pieces from napkins and roll them into little balls. I guess I do this when I'm anxious or something and sometimes I don't even realize I'm doing it. I have little piles of napkin balls all over my desk and floor right now. I think it's become a regular thing lately and I get more of an urge to do it.


----------



## kennyc

JustKittenRightMeow said:


> I tear little pieces from napkins and roll them into little balls. I guess I do this when I'm anxious or something and sometimes I don't even realize I'm doing it. I have little piles of napkin balls all over my desk and floor right now. I think it's become a regular thing lately and I get more of an urge to do it.


I do the exact same thing with a tissue or piece of paper and afterwards I think to myself why did I just do that as i look at hundreds of little balls on my desk. I think u'r right that it's an anxious thing


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

kennyc said:


> I do the exact same thing with a tissue or piece of paper and afterwards I think to myself why did I just do that as i look at hundreds of little balls on my desk. I think u'r right that it's an anxious thing


yay for someone like me LOl xD


----------



## nonesovile

I like to swing coat hangers when i listen to music. yeah i know, that's probably the weirdest thing you've ever heard.


----------



## nonesovile

JustKittenRightMeow said:


> I tear little pieces from napkins and roll them into little balls. I guess I do this when I'm anxious or something and sometimes I don't even realize I'm doing it. I have little piles of napkin balls all over my desk and floor right now. I think it's become a regular thing lately and I get more of an urge to do it.


HAHA I do that too.


----------



## JaneGray

gee where do i start? first, I also wear basically the same thing day after day, t-shirt, pants, hoodie if it's cold enough. second, i also nibble on the skin around my nails and on the inside of my cheeks. third, after i climb the stairs at my school i hold my breath until i nearly die because i'm afraid of people hearing me panting. fourth, i have an irrational fear of dying in my sleep of carbon monoxide poisoning, for some strange reason. fifth, i carry a book or books EVERYWHERE, i get nervous if I don't have a book with me, restaurants, school, in the car, everywhere; also i talk to myself all the time in my head, though i don't think that's too weird


----------



## Joe

candiedsky said:


> I used to think it was only because of my body image issues, but wearing one really makes me feel secure in an odd sense. It can be 100+ degrees. I don't care. I will not take it off.


Im the same, I feel better with a bag on my shoulder as well. First time i've done this in a few years, but I was walking down a road, no bag or jacket and I felt dizzy and nervous. This whole years been terrible, I feel like im drifting away from what little friends I have.

But for me its my voice, knowing even if I were to say something good It will come out in mumbles if they can understand it at all, knowing that I will just embarrass myself, over the past year its gotten a lot worse as well and I can't really imagine myself getting better at all.

-Edit June 2012: Everything's gone worse like expected.


----------



## Help please

@rapidfox1

This is what I was going to put. Yeah, I'm like this too, it sucks


----------



## kanra

The only pants I wear in public are jeans. I'm SA about going out without wearing any...

Also, I always zip up my hoodie when I'm wearing one. I'm afraid of people judging my shirts, lol
I also use one hoodie for a really long time, and then another... I switch.

Ah, and I still play pokemon cards with my little brother sometimes, but that's just because he's 11. And I like pokemon. o.o hopefully that's not overboard weird.


----------



## That guy over there

I have this weird temptation thing going on where i am tempted into doing things even though i know their dangerous for example if the cooker is on id be temped to touch it even though its boiling hot lol


----------



## dontdreamitbeit

I have big feet.


----------



## Relz

I forgot how to ride a bike...


----------



## jt6287

I drink hot sauce...


----------



## ExiledAstronaut

Relz said:


> I forgot how to ride a bike...


You scoundrel! How could you?!?  I think i have you beat though (i never learned O.O)

My weird thing is i love to play with straw wrappers for some reason lol. There just so fun to roll into balls and flick around... Wait a second i'm a lunatic aren't i?


----------



## Shadow2009

I don't leave the shower until i've counted down from 10 to 1 (i.e "i'll go out after ten seconds. One........................................................................................Two", haha.


----------



## mapthesoul

I love hands. Especially hands that are large, long fingered, and skinny. I know it's odd but I do like a nice pair of hands. Also I always have to be moving either my hands or my feet for some reason. I constantly tap my feet or my fingers in whatever rhythm.


----------



## The Professor

I used to be the exact opposite of SA


----------



## Mahglazzies

I clean my glasses obsessively. If there is even the smallest smudge in view, I have to find my microfibre cloth, coat both lenses in the spray they give you, rinse them under hot water and wipe them completely clean. If I'm out and about and don't have these available to me, it drives me crazy.

I also count randomly on my fingers and toes, while moving them. Happens frequently, especially when I'm nervous or bored.

Probably other things, but that is what immediately comes to mind.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I say rawr alot on here... Rawrtastic, rawrsome, rawrness! Rawr haha I'm weird but I don't find weird to be a bad thing at all, makes life more interesting  I


----------



## Kittycake0011

I've got the squeekiest voice anyone will ever hear. But idc because i love it <3


----------



## Luka92

I never rode a bicycle in my life.


----------



## To22

The Professor said:


> I used to be the exact opposite of SA


Me too -_-
SA you stupid son of a *****!

I don't know if I have something weird about my personality but I've done a lot of stupid stuff throughout my life..weeks worth of stories lol

mmmm

I've never really read a book..I skimmed a success for teens book a couple years ago but I wouldn't call that an actual read. I finished maybe a chapter of Hatchet..but I broke literary comprehension records in highscool.

I can't swim despite beating swim records at my school lmao jk -_-

nothing weird about me i guess


----------



## Double Indemnity

I hate mayonnaise with the fire of a thousand suns.


----------



## Marakunda

I dislike strawberries.
I HATE short hair on guys, but LOVE it on girls.
I like drawing but I get discouraged very easy and stop drawing after like 10 mins, most times I attempt to draw.

And I dislike most people, before I get to know them.


----------



## maybutterfly16

I eat fries with mayo


----------



## Arcane

I memorize where people in class hang out during lunch.

I talk to myself A LOT.

I let out a low growl when I inhale/exhale deeply (on purpose.)


----------



## RoflSaurus

keyla965 said:


> Whats one thing thats weird about you?
> 
> ok, so ne thing thats weird about me is ........................ I wear jackets even if its a thousand degrees outside. I dont care if im a minute away from a heat stroke ill still keep on my jacket. Im that self concious. I think i have man arms lol. it could be a couple of things or it could be just one thing.


Well I hear ya. I'm in love with my sexy leather hooded long coat and wear it as often as possible. It covers the flub and makes me feel expensive~

Hmmm... I don't know what else that's weird about me... I mean, I'm 21 and I have a 3 year old son, I dont leave the house unless I have to, I HAVE TO wear leggings underneath skirts and dresses for fear that someone might see my butt or that my thighs will rub together and chafe. When I shave I have to run the razor over the same spot 7 times, and when I wipe my face or wash it, again, 7 times. I also punch my stomach continuously if I feel fat. I'll come back when I think of some more interesting crap to tell lol....


----------



## RoflSaurus

OH! And I sing opera when I yawn. It feels great!


----------



## Gattz Griffith

When listening to a song (hip-hop), I act out the verses and chorus, taking on different personalities for each different section

I eat food from smallest to largest (where applicable)

When I listen to someone talking, I count out the syllables of their sentences

When I'm in the car and my parents are driving, I trace the shapes of letters in my head


----------



## odnx

Like some other people have mentioned, I also prefer the dark. I rarely open the blinds in my room and when no one's around (or else my family will usually yell about the blinds being closed) I like to shut the blinds in our living room because for some reason, the light makes me anxious. But when it's a nice, sunny, warm day, I don't mind the blinds open, probably because the sun actually makes me feel better. So I guess I just hate the blinds open when it's a dreary day. 

Anyway, I also add things up. When I look at a digital clock (and sometimes regular ones, too), I add all the numbers up or try to figure out combinations. I don't know why I do that.. I don't even like math, haha.

Um.. my feet and hands turn purple when I'm cold. Well, that's because I have Raynaud's Phenomenon. 

I use blankets even when it's hot outside. This probably has to with the Raynaud's though. But even if I'm hot I like to have one.. 

And I used to get ready with the bathroom light off. I have BDD, so I'm really self-conscious. I would do my makeup and everything with the light off. I would sometimes flick on the light for a quick peek to check that I didn't look horrible, but I hated it. I still do. I think it's gotten better though because I wear glasses now, when I used to wear contacts, so I could see myself clearly in the mirror. I have to take my glasses off to do my makeup, so I can't really see myself. But I still hate looking in the mirror with the light on.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

things that are weird about me:

- sometimes what i talk about is random
- how i act with my hands


----------



## Noll

I talk to myself sometimes.


----------



## mezzoforte

I like guys who have issues.


----------



## marthakairi319

i hide in my room


----------



## Cerberios

I never dress up because I have hardly any place to go. But, when I feel overly depressed, I dress up and put on make-up even if it's just to stick around on the computer.
I'll feel like crap, but at least I'll be pretty.

I day dream about stuff A LOT, like alternate universes: zombie apocalypses, a world filled with dinosaurs, what it would be like to own a buffalo... I zone the hell out.

Babies ****ING SCARE ME. They look like disgusting aliens and I just have the urge to barf when I see an especially ugly one.


----------



## unbreakable damages

I have so many weird things about me.. 
When I sneeze, everyone says I sound like a mouse. 
I count everything, lines on the sidewalk, bricks on a building, how many times someone says a word in a conversation.
The volume on the tv HAS to be on an even number.


----------



## Charcoal

I hurt myself when I was only 4 years old, and now have the more arthritis in my ankles and knees, than most people twice my age, because of it.

Restless legs, I have to keep moving, even it is pacing back and forth, this bothers the arthritis and I got in trouble a lot in school because I could keep still for long. Still can't convince myself to stay still.

I can remember almost every written fact I see, but if it has numbers I won't remember it (math, dates, birthdays, appointments etc).


----------



## Gattz Griffith

unbreakable damages said:


> The volume on the tv HAS to be on an even number.


Oh yeah I do this too :roll


----------



## Toppington

I sit in a style similar to the "indian style" most people are taught around kindergarten. Even when I'm sitting on a couch or in a chair. I can't help it and it's probably why my feet are always so cold all of the time. Bad circulation. :b


----------



## DustyRaincoat

Everything about me is weird, I think LOL. Like, I'm just an all around awkward person. Sad life.


----------



## Ridhzi

Attachment scares me!


----------



## Cat Montgomery

I apply vics vaporub like Id die without it.And honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if that's true at this point.


----------



## darkninjakitten

one weird hing about me is i like guys twice my age but i have many weird things about me...


----------



## LordScott

I like being really early to work, when all i do is sit in the car and listen to music.
-- I rush to get places
-- I wear my hoodie all year round, even in the freezing cold weather


----------



## Linlinh

I used to wear hoodies/jackets all year round because I was self-conscious about my arms. I've never seen any other women with unusually thin arms like mine. I kinda still do it, but not as much. It depends on where I am. Another weird thing I do is when someone talks to me, I stare at them; I hear the words they say. But I don't think of what they said (Don't know if that makes sense...). I would always say, "Um..what?" in response. :um


----------



## daffe10

There are so many weird things about me, I don't even know where to start. Someone said they have to have the TV volume on an even number. I have to have it on increments of 5, so like 40, 45, 50 and so on. The only exception is when the volume is 10 or below, then the only acceptable numbers are 3, 5 and 8. I'm from Texas, but according to my friends from up north, I have an accent similar to that of Idaho. I don't know why. I also think in a Kiwi accent...
I don't like going in the sun. People tell me that I have beautiful skin because of it, but I don't believe them. I like being alone after school, but being alone during school (I'm home schooled) drives me insane.
I love playing video games like Skyrim, Halo, Gears of War and Tomb Raider, but I absolutely hate it when other girls play them because I feel like they only do it to impress guys, not for the sheer fun of it.
The only shopping I like is at Game Stop, I hate shopping for clothes, jewelry, shoes and makeup. I do wear makeup, though I'm more of a fan of the natural look.
I like math, and taking standardized testing. I actually prefer that over coloring.
Don't even get me started on MLP:FIM
One last thing (because this is getting WAY too long): I have an extreme, I mean EXTREME, hatred for people who use iFunny, 9GAG and copy cats of that nature. I prefer 
Cheezburger Network and Reddit. I would go on 4chan, but I realize that I would most likely be scarred for life, so I avoid it.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Linlinh said:


> I hear the words they say. But I don't think of what they said (Don't know if that makes sense...). I would always say, "Um..what?" in response. :um


It happens to me too, I'm looking at them talking , hearing every word, but my brain and attention just aren't there at all, that is how anxiety works, taking all your brain processing power.


----------



## MM Gloria

I like to write in pencil and never in pen. I think this is mainly because I'm an artist and just am used to the feel and reliableness of the pencil. Also, (and this is a biggie) if I mess up I can erase my mistake.  And it's clean (or as clean as it's going to get). Unlike with pen, you have to cross out or apply that white fluid over your mistake..... :| Not my thing. Naw, not at all.


----------



## Luka92

I hate being barefoot. I always wear socks, even during the summer (but not when I go to the swimming pool, of course).


----------



## twentynine

before an exam at school, i put every one of my belongings (pen, pencil, rubber, ruler, calculator, sheet of paper, etc) simetrically on the desk. the paper must be on the middle of it, with the same amount of distance from when side to another, then i put the rest on the desk (first pen, pencil, rubber; calculator on the right of these; my watch on the left) and i have to do all this BEFORE the teacher hands me the exam it self, or i will certainly "freak out", which has happen xD 
it's weird. i've had a few classmates give me strange looks as i did it, because i spend a LOT of time checking if everything is simetrical and paralel.


----------



## sas111

Luka92 said:


> I hate being barefoot. I always wear socks, even during the summer (but not when I go to the swimming pool, of course).


hUHH? i Love being barefoot & pissing in the outdoors. Makes me feel wild & free.


----------



## KettleCorn

twentynine said:


> before an exam at school, i put every one of my belongings (pen, pencil, rubber, ruler, calculator, sheet of paper, etc) simetrically on the desk. the paper must be on the middle of it, with the same amount of distance from when side to another, then i put the rest on the desk (first pen, pencil, rubber; calculator on the right of these; my watch on the left) and i have to do all this BEFORE the teacher hands me the exam it self, or i will certainly "freak out", which has happen xD
> it's weird. i've had a few classmates give me strange looks as i did it, because i spend a LOT of time checking if everything is simetrical and paralel.


I do this, too.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

If I spin in a circle I have to turn back around or I feel like I'm not gonna be the same person......


----------



## Bryan108

I have to have ice cream after dinner every night otherwise I go insane.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Bryan108 said:


> I have to have ice cream after dinner every night otherwise I go insane.


I eat it every day for breakfast


----------



## AmericanZero

I contemplate trees. Like when I go for a walk...I'll just stop and think about one for twenty minutes. I'm convinced that somehow they are wiser than I am. Considering how crazy this probably sounds, they more than likely _are_ wiser.

Also, my pup and I can have a whole conversation without speaking a word. She just knows what I want to say, and I know that she knows because of how she reacts. It's magical .

There was one time (lmao, like I'm typing this..) it was like 3 AM and I went upstairs to get my contact solution and she followed me. On our way up there was a creeking sound in the kitchen and we both stopped dead in our tracks on the stairs and looked at each other, then went back and forth between making eye contact and being on red alert from the sound in the kitchen. She's a little whine baby so of course I had to go first and make sure the coast was clear, but it was the most ridiculous experience EVER.

Ahhhh, dog is a man's best friend.


----------



## ijustwanttobemute

mynameislacie said:


> If I spin in a circle I have to turn back around or I feel like I'm not gonna be the same person......


LMBO. I'm sorry but that is hilarious to me. That's an interesting concept though.


----------



## Bryan108

mynameislacie said:


> I eat it every day for breakfast


for breakfast lol thats funny :b whats your fav flavor?


----------



## ijustwanttobemute

I talk to myself all the time. I must say it's probably more than most because when people hear me talking to myself, they always ask who I'm talking to.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Bryan108 said:


> for breakfast lol thats funny :b whats your fav flavor?


Chocolate for sure
And chocolate chip cookie dough


----------



## Monotony

I always end up pacing back and forth when I get anxious and there's no where to sit down.


----------



## Yasser1337

I have to sleep with a blanket no matter what(not that I'm scared or anything but it makes me fall asleep faster)
When I talk to a person then he leaves,I find myself talking/acting like him after that for some reason.
I never have dinner(been like that for 1.5 years),I have lunch very late like on 7:00PM++ so I don't need to have dinner(even that I sleep at 5:00AM++ in summer days)
If I ever had a wound outside,I get paranoid that the thing that made me bleed had viruses or bacterias that will harm me...


----------



## Farideh

I don't know if this is weird but I have conversations with myself. I pretend that someone is asking me questions and I answer them. Weird huh.


----------



## GreenTrepidation

Monotony said:


> I always end up pacing back and forth when I get anxious and there's no where to sit down.


I do the same thing, even when there is somewhere to sit. I pace for hours and hours sometimes:blank

Also I obsess over books that I have just read or movies I have just watched, sometimes even things I buy, its really weird, I can't stop thinking about them until I find something new to obsess over.:um


----------



## Sikki

I am full of weirdness so my habits are so much like that. I've managed to get rid of some of my weird and annoying habits because I couldn't take it anymore and they were standing in the way of my daily activities. A few of them which I still have:

- I can't eat my breakfast without watching cartoons, even if I'm almost 18
- I tend to bring the same food school, but this is mostly because I'm a vegan and there aren't so many types of food which I can eat out of my house
- I am crackling my fingers a few times a day
- I am constantly talking to myself in my mind, which seems pretty usual, but in my situation, I believe it's kind of out of control as it drives me round the bend sometimes and it often exhausts me, especially when I experience insomnia for this reason
- I avoid looking in the mirror when I go out or at school as this would only make me feel even more self aware and decrease my already non-existent level of confidence
- I tend to read again books a few times, the same thing applying for movies or serials
- I'm not usually able to fall asleep if I don't imagine some situation which involves me and some imaginary persons
- Since secondary school, I've become a great liar as far as my social life is involved so that I've been making up friends and bragged about them to the very few persons to whom I talk. I've been doing this for more than 4 years and it seems that I couldn't get rid of this entirely while I'm still in high school. I can't believe I didn't messed up something about my stories about those imaginary friends this whole time. It was only about 2 years ago that I realized why I was acting like this- to be seen as a more interesting and busy person. I know that's dumb, but all those years there wasn;t a single person who thought that I was making up persons and all of this. 
- I am touching my hair way too much
- I can't stay still- either I find myself moving my feet, either my hands


----------



## Taylorshane

Luka92 said:


> I hate being barefoot. I always wear socks, even during the summer .


same


----------



## matmad94

I hate it when winds blows my hair around so always wear hats and caps (I have mad fly away hair at times so my hair will literally stand on end at the slightest breeze haha).


----------



## artsygirl96

Lol same here! Almost all the time actually, when I'm at school. My arms are just like my legs, I just can't show them off like other people can. They have goosebumps and what not all over them. :S Something weird about me would be I talk to myself A LOT, usually in a way that I act like a friend I'd like to have since I don't have any.


----------



## Owl-99

Paloma M said:


> I don't know if this is weird but I have conversations with myself. I pretend that someone is asking me questions and I answer them. Weird huh.


Sometimes its the only way you can have an intelligent conversation.:boogie


----------



## NatureFellow

I've taken a dump in over 35 countries respectively.

Thanks for understanding.
Best regards,


----------



## TobeyJuarez

im a 6'5 black dude and i own/ride 4 horses... :teeth


----------



## TobeyJuarez

and i fall asleep in cars almost instantly for some reason...:blank


----------



## Openyoureyes

my pillow has to be cold for me to be able to sleep. i have to keep turning it over if it gets warm. idk why. it just really bothers me


----------



## Bunyip

I pick my nose in public?

~~*NO SHAME*~~


----------



## nonesovile

Bunyip said:


> I pick my nose in public?
> 
> ~~*NO SHAME*~~


*high five*


----------



## Bunyip

nonesovile said:


> *high five*


INDEED.

Oh, oh. And on occasion, I sing opera to my cat.
You know, when I'm home alone.


----------



## Define Lies

I have the WEIRDEST nonchalant, monotonous walking style. I don't even swing my arms. And people always say I look confused and lost everywhere I go


----------



## SamtheScuttlefish

I'm always trailing off into thought, even in the middle of a conversation. I also have an unnatural love of puns.


----------



## Snow Bunny

I hold my knife upside down.


----------



## T-Bone

Snow Bunny said:


> I hold my knife upside down.


How do you cut things?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

When I'm feeling upset(like always) I have to listen to depressing music. Happy music makes me angry. People should not be happy when I am angry!!!!!!!

Lol just kidding People have told me that it was weird to listen to depressing music when your sad and that I should listen to happy music, but does anybody else do that too just wondering if everyone was like me or I am just weird.


----------



## Iota

Love to walk barefoot. Only wear socks with shoes to "be normal-looking" outside.


----------



## CristianNC

Well I probably do many weird things but I don't pay attention to them. The one that stands out probably is the fact that I like to analyse things and sometimes perform an action just to see what happens after.
Like playing chess and sacrificing your queen for a bishop or knight just to see if you can pull it out and win the game.


----------



## rgrwng

besides the hair on the top of my head, i dislike body hair, and shave my body and face very often.

i always stack my plates and dishes after eating at a restaurant, thinking it would be easier for the bussing people to pick up quickly. then i get mad because they always separate it.

depressing and slow music makes me happy, fast paced or rock makes me depressed and sad.

i sing in the car, without tinted windows.

one day i would like to take a knife and cut off my two keloids on my left shoulder - i have no idea how i got them scars, but the overpowered healing of them made them almost rock hard. i assume this is why i have bad luck - because of keloids.

i cheer when i find blackheads, and when it's contents come out, leaving a clean hole to heal.

sometimes, while in the shower, i only wash my feet *or* arms (never both at once), forgetting to wash the rest of myself.

i blow my nose in the shower, so i can realistically figure out how bad my smell is while i shower.


----------



## Just Different

On the rare days that I'm walking outside, I have to look behind me every 5 seconds because I get really paranoid.


----------



## Lilith Harper

I can't finish an entire meal in public i.e. a restaurant. I always takeaway half of the meal to eat at home, two hours afterwards.


----------



## NoHeart

Everything about me is weird. The way i think, the way i act. Simply, everything.


----------



## Droidsteel

I always wear a hoodie and jeans outside like everyone else here! (LOL new way to spot SA)

Hmmm what else... I sit in reeeally odd positions and when everyone else is lounging on comfy couches i'll come in an sit on a hard wooden chair or something - this is justified though, I have constant vertigo so I need to move around a lot. Sitting on a couch to watch TV is a NIGHTMARE.


----------



## here4umm

keyla965 said:


> Whats one thing thats weird about you?
> 
> ok, so ne thing thats weird about me is ........................ I wear jackets even if its a thousand degrees outside. I dont care if im a minute away from a heat stroke ill still keep on my jacket. Im that self concious. I think i have man arms lol. it could be a couple of things or it could be just one thing.


I do the same thing!! It was so hot this winter in the east coast (never snowed, just on October idk why..) but I wore it on the winter months anyway while everyone wore sweaters/sandals or no jacket at all. My back would be all wet but I didn't care while I was wearing it because it makes me feel like I'm out of sight and alone so the half hour I walk to school and back stress free is definitely worth the potential heat stroke. I do a lot of weird things that I can't remember (I loose my iPod and everything I touch a few times a day) but when I don't have my glasses on it feels like their on so when I go to push them up when they slide down, I poke my eye. I'm like wtf??


----------



## SteveJobs

I judge my day like the Dow jones...


----------



## little e

Lilith Harper said:


> I can't finish an entire meal in public i.e. a restaurant. I always takeaway half of the meal to eat at home, two hours afterwards.


LOL I like this one.


----------



## little e

The first thing I do when I wake up in the morning is feel my stomach then look down at it to see how fat I am that day.


----------



## silentk

I will spend hours researching and learning the ways of the Amish. I've been fascinated by them ever since I was six. I have a ton of books and I've even started cooking/baking recipes from the Amish. 

I only do it because I'm positive life won't go my way and SA will ruin me - my only option will be to join the Amish. 

I'm weird.

-K


----------



## Koloz

I wear a sun hat all year round, like a lot of people do from certain countries in Asia. But in The States, where I'm from it's probably considered weird in the States, even when it's not sunny out. I want to stay looking young, So I'm blocking the UV rays from my face.


----------



## Chil

I do that too LOL. 

I have a phobia of plug holes.


----------



## Strwbrry

Ok, lets see:
- Only wear jackets, long sleeve shirts, jeans, like the rest above.
- When I see numbers I try to find a special meaning to it (numerology) and a pattern (like 12/07 is 3+7 is 10 is 1 is a good day, with good energy). I'm also overly superstitious, like I have a section in my closet of clothes I don't wear because they bring bad luck. Some worn only once. 
- Obsessed with serial killers and their motives. Mental disorders. Occultism.
- Always wear my good-luck bracelet and WON'T go without. Never.
- Need a blanket, or I can't sit relaxed/sleep.
- Always need to wear perfume.
-Collect receipts/stones/coins/stamps/cards/books....


And many more embarrassing things...


----------



## AnnaM

can't sleep without my phone next to me


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

AnnaM said:


> can't sleep without my phone next to me


I can't anymore either..


----------



## Lasair

When I put butter on my toast I but it back in the toaster
I dislike cheese and tomatoes but I like pizza


----------



## lonelythinker

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> When I'm feeling upset(like always) I have to listen to depressing music. Happy music makes me angry. People should not be happy when I am angry!!!!!!!
> 
> Lol just kidding People have told me that it was weird to listen to depressing music when your sad and that I should listen to happy music, but does anybody else do that too just wondering if everyone was like me or I am just weird.


I listen to depressing music all the time


----------



## AnnaM

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I can't anymore either..


Oh? I wonder whyyy ^__^


----------



## msimone52

ijustwanttobemute said:


> I talk to myself all the time. I must say it's probably more than most because when people hear me talking to myself, they always ask who I'm talking to.


i thought i was the only one who did that.


----------



## Cam1

I live in Maine and apparently wear Jackets less often then everyone else here lol.


----------



## brandini734

I used to eat Cheerios cereal with syrup


----------



## Cheskey

I always have to have people (or a wall of some kind) walking on my right side ._. it's because I usually have my hair blo9cking the left view of my face, and the person/wall blocks the other side.


----------



## NoHeart

Have long drawn out conversations with Myself. 

I like it when nobody is around.

I like the taste of aspirin and cough medicine. 

Once drank a whole bottle of cough medicine cuz I liked the taste. ( don't do it! )

I'm a ''late bloomer''

I can bend my ears more than most people. 

I like anime.

I like to read even though I am a guy.


----------



## Marleywhite

I can do a standing split


----------



## CefaliK

I love death metal, but I also LOVE soft rock without any lyrics....I haven't found anyone with the same taste yet.


----------



## mattigummi

Umm well, I can't get fat. I can eat unhealthy food everyday and never have to worry about it which is great.

I don't eat donuts.


I can't think of anymore at the moment, but there are definitely a bunch I'm forgetting.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Also, if I'm going to talk to someone, or I want to, I'll talk out the conversation in my head. It helps me calm down before I actually talk to someone if I'm nervous about it.


----------



## genezis

I know the lyrics to every Hannah Montana song and sing along with them.


----------



## GirlGristle

I have chronic dry eyes which means my neutral face looks like it wants to eat someone. =\


----------



## Alas Babylon

I read medieval literature (eg Paradise Lost and the Inferno) 
I read feminist literature 
I've read the bible, the Qur'an, the Tao Te Ching and I am currently reading the Icelandic Saga 
I've read the Tao Te Ching five times 
I read Dostoevsky compulsively. 
I read a lot, I mean _a_ _lot_, I'm currently doing an 'Around the world in 80 books' challenge, basically you get a globe pick 80 countries around the world (they have to be connected by borders and you have to have nations on all continents) and then read at least one great book from each.

I always wear jeans, even if it's 45 degrees Celsius outside (thats 100 and something Fahrenheit).

I never wear thongs (I think Americans call them flip-flops or jandals)

I eat coca pops with chocolate mousse.


----------



## Logical Paradox

maybutterfly16 said:


> I eat fries with mayo


I love Fries with Mayo... SOOO GOOD! I wouldn't consider that a weird thing though.

- Can't sleep without being covered by a blanket
- Skip first step, last step and middle step on staircases no matter what, it's like life or death for me.
- Speaking with a UK accent without even noticing. I was born and have lived in Canada my whole life.
-Saying simple replies in different languages without noticing (IE saying Yes, or no in different languages)
-Slight obsession/over use of hand sanitizer


----------



## And1 ellis

I refuse to wear t shirts that don't reach my elbow because I hate my skinny arms.


----------



## The Blues man

I have a huge obsession with Gary Moore

......in case some of you didn't figure out already lol.


----------



## Nyxa

I have a fear of chickens :S


----------



## Raphael200

I still want to play with action figures and play dress up as a soldier but never do it actually.For now i wear a head band like Rambo's and just collect action figures.Believe me,for my age and in my country this is very weird.ar


----------



## hopeless93

What isn't a weird thing about me?


----------



## VisualAttraction

I like to split the ends of my hair in front of a mirror.


----------



## Nicks485

Im always worried and thinking that im walking weird. whenever I walk because someone said I walk weird once


----------



## Laura1990

I'm addicted to hand sanitizer. 

I can't be still. Always bouncing my knee, tapping my fingers, chattering my teeth, swaying. Even in bed- it only stops when I fall asleep. 

I'm scared of the dark. 

I'm an obsessive list-maker. I feel like everything is muddled up in my head until I can write it down into organized lists. 

I get really overwhelmed and stressed with mess. Everything in my home has to be straight and in its proper place. That being said, my spare room is an absolute mess, but I just don't ever look in there. 

I always straighten up pamphlets and business cards etc. at places. 

I write words in the air with my finger. 

I love the smell of op-shops.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I don't like talking.


----------



## SOME

I dont like leaving the house during daylight, if I do I gotta have my hoodie on, I dont like people to see me D: Oh and I would only leave the house at night I love the night....


----------



## ihatemoving

Nicks485 said:


> Im always worried and thinking that im walking weird. whenever I walk because someone said I walk weird once


^


----------



## Raphael200

SOME said:


> I dont like leaving the house during daylight, if I do I gotta have my hoodie on, I dont like people to see me D: Oh and I would only leave the house at night I love the night....


Same here.


----------



## Sous la Mer

I can (and have on more than one occasion) eaten a dinner consisting of only pickles, olives, sundried tomatoes, and marinated artichoke hearts while standing in front of the refrigerator.

I'll just randomly grab one jar at a time and start eating a bit from it and then trade to the next until I'm done feeding....like some sort of weird animal.


:blank


----------



## maybutterfly16

Nicks485 said:


> Im always worried and thinking that im walking weird. whenever I walk because someone said I walk weird once


Me too, I could be walking completely normal but in my mind it feels like I'm walking around like a drunken hippo


----------



## Nicks485

maybutterfly16 said:


> Me too, I could be walking completely normal but in my mind it feels like I'm walking around like a drunken hippo


I thought I was the only one didn't know this was a common thing lol, im sure we both walk fine


----------



## StrangePeaches

i like to burn the hair off of my arms with a lighter


----------



## JakeOrcutt

I never wear a coat. 

Luckily I live in Texas where it's usually warm but even when it drops below freezing you won't see me with any kind of heavy apparel on.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

:boogie this thing reminds me of carlton doing the dance to that tom jones song... 
i eat the skin off of grapes before i eat the grape itself


----------



## Skyebox

*I'm an audiophile. Music turns me on more than most people can. ^___^*


----------



## Raphael200

I have a crush on an atheist.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I like the smell of wet pavement and I enjoy talking to myself than with other people.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Colonel Terrorist said:


> I have a crush on an atheist.


And that's weird?
Just kidding I understand how that's weird in the whole religious sense.


----------



## tayzipporah

illmatic1 said:


> :boogie this thing reminds me of carlton doing the dance to that tom jones song...
> i eat the skin off of grapes before i eat the grape itself


it's not unusual to see me cryyyyy!

I talk to myself alot and have imaginary conversations with other people in my head. :blank


----------



## TenYears

I sleep with the lights on, lol. I cannot go to sleep in the dark.


----------



## watchawannado

I can't move on with something until it "clicks" in my head (don't know how else to describe it lol)


----------



## Monotony

If it's raining after school ill rather go stand on the sidewalk in the rain than stand near the doors where every one else is.


----------



## Openyoureyes

ummm...
i have 7 wisdom teeth .___.

i'm addicted to coffee..i drink like 7 cups a day at most.

i used to be seriously addicted to online games.


----------



## Tyty

One Man Wolfpack said:


> :lol Thought I was the only one.


I gotta try this!


----------



## SociallyUnkempt

I also do the jacket thing except I just keep mine on all day at school. I never wear it when it's hot outside though.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Something weird... I'll go into the bathroom at night, put my nose to the mirror, and then turn the light on. It scares the crap out of me but I do it anyway:/


----------



## Backwards

I feel a little better about always wearing a sweatshirt now. I don't know how to explain it, it just makes me feel safe when I'm in public. It's like an extra layer between me and everyone else.

I talk to myself. A lot. At least once a week I have to sit on my back deck at like 2 in the morning and talk about my week to myself.

I life to be cold. The ideal temperature for me is around 55 degrees F.


----------



## Seven Faces

I can only drive barefoot. It's impossible for me to drive with shoes/socks on.


----------



## thepigeon2222

that weird because i love wearing shorts even in the cold


----------



## eggobrains

Whenever Im at a table with someone in a resteraunt I tend to tear my napkin into tiny pieces without really noticing.


----------



## gabby1032

I have these weird OCD-like tics.


----------



## BoneAndDream

Certain words, like the way they sound out, just bother the **** out of me for some reason

cant stand people chewing

I cycle through periods of high confidence and hopelessness


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Seven Faces said:


> I can only drive barefoot. It's impossible for me to drive with shoes/socks on.


hope u arent pulled over and asked to step out of the vehicle... driving barefoot is illegal.... friend of mine got 25 to life for it


----------



## Chieve

Openyoureyes said:


> ummm...
> i have 7 wisdom teeth .___.
> 
> i'm addicted to coffee..i drink like 7 cups a day at most.
> 
> i used to be seriously addicted to online games.


i can someone relate, i have 5 and i have one baby tooth with no adult tooth under it...its like it decided to change sports.

i guess another weird thing is i like to believe i have a 6th sense, have out of body experience, and i try witchcraft, i make myself look crazy when im alone


----------



## Brasilia

I ALWAYS walk on the LEFT side of the road so people driving on the LEFT (as we do here) cant see me - I don't like the thought of people watching my awkward expressions as I walk.


----------



## unbreakable damages

I still have baby teeth.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

I go through phases of collecting odd things. eg mint tins, chewing gum packets, train tickets, warning pictures from cigarette packets. I sometimes worry I'll end up a hoarder.


----------



## AceEmoKid

The top drawer in my desk is filled with candy wrappers, random beads, shoelaces, toilet paper rolls, every single fortune I ever got out of a fortune cookie, and a bunch of other random things like a half melted soldier figurine I found in the driveway and a wooden spool of which I glued a decapitated Boo (from monsters' inc movie) to.

My mum always gets mad at my collecting "trash," but I can't help it. I feel horrible throwing anything away, even gum wrappers, because I feel like they have potential. I usually just make little sculptures with them, or they sit collecting dust.


----------



## Raphael200

Sad stroies make me happy.


----------



## And1 ellis

I fart and laugh at it even when no one is around.


----------



## ThatOneShyGirl

I make-up senarios in my head when im bored


----------



## Heart of Glass 14

I still love stuffed animals even though I'm 20. I still keep some on my bed.:b


----------



## littler0se

- i have to sleep with something pressed against my stomach and my bellybutton, i even have a special pillow for this purpose only. i literally can't go to sleep without it. 

-i can't look at myself in a mirror publicly.

-if someone compliments me i automatically think they're making fun of me/get angry at them/go red/change the subject.......what is life....

-i have a fear of my hands feeling dry. hand cream everywhere i go is essential.

-i am weirdly obsessed with checking the time, i do it like 100 times a day

in summary, i have problems. :sus


----------



## Shrimpy

I hate open doors


----------



## Koloz

I shower in the dark with no lights on.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can't sleep without a fan blowing on me no matter how cold it is.

I'm OCD about my rear view mirror and I probably adjust it about 50 times a day.

I never leave my stereo volume at odd numbers, unless the last digit is a 5. I can't stand leaving it at 19, 29, etc..


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I can't sleep without a fan blowing on me no matter how cold it is.
> 
> I'm OCD about my rear view mirror and I probably adjust it about 50 times a day.
> *
> I never leave my stereo volume at odd numbers, unless the last digit is a 5. I can't stand leaving it at 19, 29, etc..*


Same. Well sort of. I can only leave it at 1, 3, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30, 35, 40 etc. That goes for anything. My stereo volume, TV volume, lists of things I make.


----------



## Nightless

Shrimpy said:


> I hate open doors


Yes. This. I can't stand it when doors are left open. Mostly in school. I get angry at people who leave doors open.


----------



## Odinn

One weird thing... Okay
I like Yaoi but I'm straight.

Hey, you told me to tell you something weird...:um


----------



## Mani14

i do the jacket and jeans thing too. if i'm not wearing jacket out i'll at least wear a long sleeved shirt. i also like to sit criss cross whenever i can, it's just comfortable to me that way.


----------



## Considerate

I like wearing sweaters or long sleeves. Hate wearing t shirts.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer

When I think about something funny orr joyous I get this huge grin on my face in the middle o nowhere, I love to plan stuff out loud and when its funny I laugh and seem as if im psychotically talking to myself, and the noises and voices I invent vocally.


----------



## ZJA

I make funny faces at myself in the mirror, or I smile very nicely. lol


----------



## lzzy

littler0se said:


> -i am weirdly obsessed with checking the time, i do it like 100 times a day


^This, which is really annoying now that I misplaced my watch... 

Also I hear my name in public quite a lot like someone shouts my name, which is strange 'cause you really don't hear my name everyday...


----------



## MrQuiet76

- I can't stand wearing jeans

- I talk to myself a lot when nobody is around

- My feet twitch a lot when I'm sleeping

- When I talk on the phone, I constantly pace back and forth


----------



## Otherside

I wear jacket indoors. For some reason wearing a jacket indoors is some sort of taboo, but if that's all people worry about...

And when most people are cold, there hands go white. Mine go bright red.


----------



## Rich19

Just counting things today

.I pretend not to notice ppl
.I spell check all my email, even if they are only a sentance


----------



## NoHeart

I have a very old phone.


----------



## Barette

I like food more than I like people.


----------



## NoHeart

I own a santa clauss hat.


----------



## Kanova

I have a Stormtrooper outfit, and I read two Conan comics before I go to sleep then I imagine myself in battle killing a bunch of people, it helps me sleep sometimes. Then I guess I can do the wave with my eyebrows.


----------



## Alexis1213

I am the same way 100%. 

I rarely wear Shorts, NEVER wear skirts, and hate dresses and girly things.


----------



## joosh

I wear scarves and like hand puppets

really, how can you _not_ feel happier with a puppet??


----------



## jakeblack7

I also wear jackets pretty much all the time. It's not just because I'm self-conscious about how skinny I am, but also because I really don't feel the heat that much.


----------



## anxious dreamer

Everything


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

weird? hmm. UH.
probably a lot of things.

sometimes I wear multiple pairs of pants or multiple layers of shirts so I don't look so skinny. :c


----------



## NoHeart

I have lengthy conversations with myself out loud.


----------



## Jjesse

Frenger868 said:


> Yeah, i don't think I've worn a t-shirt in public for like...four years
> 
> Other weird stuff I do: I wake up at 5:30 for school when it opens at 8:30 because I'm just. that. neurotic. I've been waking up earlier and earlier, I swear I'll need to wake up at 5:00 this school year.


Ohmigosh Im like this too! I always get up way earlier than i need to because im paranoid i wont be ready in time.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

I'm very fussy about my hands. I can't leave the house without hand sanitizer, moisturizer and pawapaw ointment (for the cuticles). I also clean my fingernails with a scrubbing brush several times a day and can't stand when they get too long (my boyfriend has got annoyed at how many times I've gone home to cut them, because no it can't wait 'till tomorrow!)


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

StrangePeaches said:


> i like to burn the hair off of my arms with a lighter


I do that sometimes. :um The smell is bad though.


----------



## Allisonnn

This is so weird but.. Whenever I go to the stores to try on clothes in fitting rooms, and the lady asks me how many items I have and I go in the fitting room and close the door and nobody can see me, I always open my mouth and I just kind of scream silently.

I don't know.. I guess I just don't like talking to the fitting room ladies because their always prettier and skinnier and I always compare my self to them. So when I do my silent-scream thing it kinda relieves stress.. Or something.


----------



## JayD35

i have a metal rod inserted in my chest


----------



## StrangePeaches

I eat while sitting on the toilet. roommate saw me leaving the bathroom with a peice of pizza in my hand. kind of embarrassing.
I also steal things when Im drunk. And vandalize public property. usually with sharpie. poems that make no sense.


----------



## Raphael200

I where silly hats sometimes.


----------



## mik

1.Im always working
2.I am such a [email protected]$$ businessman I can make money off anything, the joke around my employees is that I could sell styrofoam cups for $20 a piece lol.
3.I hardly sleep and I work almost 15-20 hours a day and dont feel tired.
4. I like the sound of rain or shower.
5. I always double check my cups and plates to be clean before I drink or eat anything off of them and if I see even a little speck of anything I won't use it lol, I am super OCD about this.


----------



## NoHeart

I like to get tipsy while cooking so it isn't as boring.


----------



## Spritz11

1) I do this weird OCD thing that makes me jerk my head ever so slightly and lets out a tiny sound. Kinda awkward in public, and seeing as I have to do it four times...
2) When something that makes me even slightly nervous in public I sorta... Completly freeze my body momentarily when I turn around or get away. Not like tensing up, Just quickly make my body go as tight as possible and shut my eyes. Kinda hard to explain....


----------



## flal4

when im alone i pace around daydream and when i come out of my daydreams i hear myself say weird things, usally about death, or killing something (i swear id never kill anything except spiders, flys, ect..)... and even tho my daydreams are usally happy and i never once thought anything about what came out of my mouth...it kinda scares me :l


----------



## frankfrisi

Jjesse said:


> Ohmigosh Im like this too! I always get up way earlier than i need to because im paranoid i wont be ready in time.


Really..? That's a superpower. I actually got late again this morning and even though I'm usually in time it's always a hasty mess in the morning.

Related to that is the weird thing. I sometimes sleep on the floor when I want to wake up in time and it's really late. It somewhat works, but I'll feel pretty uncomfortable the next day.


----------



## J0HNNY

I always need to pee after brushing my teeth (even if i have just pee'd)


----------



## Ammmy

i have pet snails. not sure if that counts as weird. they're pretty weird animals in my opinion.
i used to have massive OCD when i typed on the computers every word had to start was a capital letter so it looked neat, although i've heard quite a few people have that aswell


----------



## latibule

I drink alcohol to calm my nerves when going out places. :um


----------



## Ntln

I'm constantly playing with my hair to keep it messy. I wear contacts as much as possible, even if my eyes hurt, because I just feel so self-concious with glasses. I have trouble breathing through my nose, so I sigh and yawn a lot, making people thing I'm always bored or tired, but it's really because I'm gasping for air. I'm always looking at my hands/arms, because I have red spots on them.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I like coconut everything. I like the smell, and the taste. Sometimes i just want to overdose on coconut water. I can't get enough of that stuff.


----------



## frankfrisi

Ammmy said:


> i have pet snails. not sure if that counts as weird. they're pretty weird animals in my opinion.
> i used to have massive OCD when i typed on the computers every word had to start was a capital letter so it looked neat, although i've heard quite a few people have that aswell


It's OCD? I never understood why so many people did that.


----------



## frankfrisi

Ntln said:


> I'm constantly playing with my hair to keep it messy. I wear contacts as much as possible, even if my eyes hurt, because I just feel so self-concious with glasses. *I have trouble breathing through my nose, so I sigh and yawn a lot, making people thing I'm always bored or tired, but it's really because I'm gasping for air.* I'm always looking at my hands/arms, because I have red spots on them.


Got me. I'm also always looking at my watch as a distraction so people think I'm impatient and bored (last one is often correct).


----------



## Kalliber

I like to dance doing chores..


----------



## CoffinChild

Yeah! I always have my jacket on me. 

Hmm... a weird thing about me is that I HATE getting a tan. Like, I hate being in the sun. I don't have anything against tanned people, I just personally don't like being tanned or getting a tan. :um


----------



## CoffinChild

Ntln said:


> I'm constantly playing with my hair to keep it messy. I wear contacts as much as possible, even if my eyes hurt, because I just feel so self-concious with glasses. I have trouble breathing through my nose, so I sigh and yawn a lot, making people thing I'm always bored or tired, but it's really because I'm gasping for air. I'm always looking at my hands/arms, because I have red spots on them.


I do the same thing with the hair, and looking at my arms!! And it's like, constant!


----------



## Kalliber

I gotta pee when I'm nervous


----------



## SaladDays

Similar to OP,i'd wear clothes like sweatshirts and long jeans in both hot and cold weather - but to hide how skinny i am.my weight is at the borderline of healthy but due to lack of sports activities im thin.


----------



## linky1

I do the jacket thing, and love wearing tracky bottoms. No idea why


----------



## Caterpillar13

I dig my nails into my hand when I'm feeling awkward or nervous.

I can't stand when people don't put the lid down on the toilet before they flush it.. I walk in with my top over my face like a gas mask


----------



## searle

SaladDays said:


> Similar to OP,i'd wear clothes like sweatshirts and long jeans in both hot and cold weather - but to hide how skinny i am.my weight is at the borderline of healthy but due to lack of sports activities im thin.


Argh me too. I'm short, stick thin, and have no muscle definition. I wear over-sized coats to make myself look bigger *laugh/cry*


----------



## Weekend

I don't know where to put my hands when I walk. xD Looks really stupid when I walk.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I have a condition called situs inverses where my organs are backwards.


----------



## Adam Harris

When im nice to somwone i think im being rude. I still dont know if my mind is playing tricks on me or not


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm always drugged up on some weird obscure crap no one has ever heard of. I'm a big believer in using nootropics to fight SA and depression. I take Phenibut, Choline, and Pramiracetam. I'm hoping to get prescribed Provigil soon.


----------



## Bedouin

I check under the toilet seat for spiders.


----------



## mattiemoocow

I often have a lisp when pronouncing words like "glass" it sounds like "glath"


----------



## Logston

I shower in the dark most of the time.


Like a previous poster, I also check under toilet seats for spiders. I once had one crawl from the seat to me while I was in the middle of my business. Never again pls.


----------



## mattiemoocow

Emabo said:


> I shower in the dark most of the time.
> 
> Like a previous poster, I also check under toilet seats for spiders. I once had one crawl from the seat to me while I was in the middle of my business. Never again pls.


showering in the dark sounds horrific i commend you on your bravery

also, i caught a spider crawling into my underwear one time and it was during a time where i uh wasn't shaving that place and it was like entwined in the hairs and i bout had a seizure getting it off me and i thought i was hallucinating because who is that unlucky that a spider tries to crawl into their vagina while they're sitting in bed, needless to say i am permanently scarred from the incident


----------



## AceEmoKid

Bedouin said:


> I check under the toilet seat for spiders.


:ditto

For generally anything creepy-crawly.

I also emit this strange high pitched sound from my throat when I turn away from someone, sometimes. Not sure why. I can't stop myself. O_O I've gotten quite a few strange looks.


----------



## Glass Child

I wear a blanket around the house. All the time.


----------



## Zatch

I talk to myself like it's nobody's business.



Because it is nobody's business.

**** you.


----------



## Kalliber

I chew on anything xD


----------



## Junimoon11

I can whistle breathing in and out .o.


----------



## matmad94

when i get very anxious i scratch/pick my skin without realising


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I like to have long nails.


----------



## HollaFlower

associate synaesthesia


----------



## SummerRae

meh.. I've got a freckle in my v. 
little bit weird.


----------



## jsmith92

lissa530 said:


> Before going to sleep my closet door must be closed. Not sure if that's werid or not lol.


Omg that's true for me too that's funny I think its just a childhood fear turned OCD tbh.........I'm also still afraid of the dark and I'm in high school


----------



## sadkittens

And1 ellis said:


> I fart and laugh at it even when no one is around.


my ex told me he would do that as well. never understood why, never questioned it.


----------



## sadkittens

i find beauty marks, scars, and acne attractive. i have a beauty mark on the nipple of my left breast, and i honestly think it's the only thing about me i like.


----------



## astrac1890

Omg I wear a jacket all the time too!!! I am so self-conscious about my arms. It can be 90 degrees and I still won't take it off!!


----------



## rikkie

I don't know if some would call these weird but:
-For as long as I can remember I've talked like a toddler. It's an off and on thing, home or not. I also make different versions of words kinda similar to this, like at home when I mean 'Thank you', I say 'Thank ooo'. No idea why.
-I speak a little 'differently' at home, on top of talking like a toddler. I add different accents to words, for example when I say 'Stop it', I drag the I out. Stop iiit. 
-I have to touch things that I see and it drives my mother nuts. 
-I saw someone else post it as well, but I have a few different types of synesthesia.


----------



## AllieG

I have a couple of quirks, but probably the weirdest thing about me that I hate to admit is that I'm afraid of balloons. Only helium balloons, though. I just get so scared because I know when they pop, they'll make a loud sound. Like I've come close to panic attacks because of helium balloons... It's sad but I've gotten a lot better now. I'm not nearly as scared as when I was younger.


----------



## Viper

Kalliber said:


> I chew on anything xD


Me too, I'm always chewing on paper, plastic, pretty much anything I can get my hands on. I'm the worst with pens, though. If you leave a pen anywhere near me it's getting chewed to oblivion, I can't help myself.


----------



## xRoh

mattiemoocow said:


> showering in the dark sounds horrific i commend you on your bravery
> 
> also, i caught a spider crawling into my underwear one time and it was during a time where i uh wasn't shaving that place and it was like entwined in the hairs and i bout had a seizure getting it off me and i thought i was hallucinating because who is that unlucky that a spider tries to crawl into their vagina while they're sitting in bed, needless to say i am permanently scarred from the incident


That is... TERRIFYING! 

In future, I must keep myself shaven just in case this ever happens to me...


----------



## HollaFlower

mattiemoocow said:


> showering in the dark sounds horrific i commend you on your bravery
> 
> also, i caught a spider crawling into my underwear one time and it was during a time where i uh wasn't shaving that place and it was like entwined in the hairs and i bout had a seizure getting it off me and i thought i was hallucinating because who is that unlucky that a spider tries to crawl into their vagina while they're sitting in bed, needless to say i am permanently scarred from the incident


Kay, that's enough internet for me today.

T__________________________________________T


----------



## someguyaz

I walk around in circles alot!!! and when I walk around in circles I have to skip a tile with my foot. What I mean is that I might have my right foot on the first tile Ill skip the second tile and put my left foot on the third tile and I walk around in circles like this for maybe thirty minutes while listening to music.


----------



## SadSelf

I'm adding up the numbers on the car tags


----------



## AwkwardTeenageBoy

I also wear a jacket no matter what the weather. I'm not conscious about being over-weight but it's more about the t-shirt I wear. If I wear something plain then I think people will judge me as poor but if I wear a brand I think people think I'm showing off. I need to find middle ground 

I always keep my phone on silent no matter where I am and I never answer it in public. Everyone I hear on the phone seems to speak too loud and I don't want people hearing my conversations even if it's about something stupid.


----------



## ghost dog

someguyaz said:


> I walk around in circles alot!!! and when I walk around in circles I have to skip a tile with my foot. What I mean is that I might have my right foot on the first tile Ill skip the second tile and put my left foot on the third tile and I walk around in circles like this for maybe thirty minutes while listening to music.


haha yeah man i do this in my kitchen while i'm waiting for food to cook


----------



## xRoh

I like /r/popping.


----------



## tearsforfears

I'm asian and the only language i can speak is English.

Also i used to talk to trees. :/


----------



## hshaikh

i have the same problem , i like to wear mum or brother jacket . i will wear anything thats my brother long sleeve tops , i wear my jumper when its hot weather


----------



## hshaikh

i like to be alone , i hate wearing dresses , i like to be safe


----------



## mahnamahna

I love pacing and list making

Also, I have a foot fetish


----------



## SalemSaberhagen

I get anxious about my thoughts, I know no one can hear them or anything, but I'm still scared that I'll think something weird or gross, so whenever I'm around people I'm always trying to block out my thoughts with other thoughts. I know it's really stupid.


----------



## NoHeart

I bite my fingernails off and then play with them using my tongue. And I used to do that toenails too.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

In class, I always sink my chest and stomach in because I worry that people can see my ribs and heartbeat. I'm skinny.
I hate myself. ;_;


----------



## Adversid

I love the smell of my bed and I inhale it like a drug.


----------



## Junimoon11

since i have been dancing on pointe, my feet have literally shrunken half a size, so i have oddly small feet x)


----------



## suitNtie

i talk to myself a lot


----------



## PandaPenguin

I have straight bangs and I look horrible without them. I care about my bangs way too much. I always want them to look perfect. I guess it's working since I get a lot of compliments for them.


----------



## Benzene

I use my phone in the shower.. I don't find this weird but others have said it's weird o_o
I dance while I clean my room.. it has become a weird habit
I imagine situations in my head and then begin to talk with an imaginary person. Totally cool.


----------



## keyla965

Oh and It's next to impossible for to sleep with clothes on. I HAVE to slumber in my butt nakedness or else I wont be able to sleep comfortably.


----------



## Zxcvbnm987

1. When I'm alone I blast music, sing along and pretend I'm on American idol


----------



## Zxcvbnm987

Adversid said:


> I love the smell of my bed and I inhale it like a drug.


So I'm not the only one


----------



## Charlieisnotcool

I daydream in the most strange places and I often write to express my feelings even if I can talk.


----------



## TabbyTab

everything about me is weird lololo
But, to be specific I enjoy very much sitting in bed listening to music and vividly visualizing myself in the future doing all kinds of things so that's fun.


----------



## Warnik

I don't do anything cool weird, but weird weird? Yup. I still sleep with a Yoshi plush that my little sister gave me when I started university in the city a few years ago. Carry the thing around all the time when I'm in private too. Heh... >///>


----------



## Andras96

Everything.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I like fish. I like the under water world. I like to have long nails.


----------



## IamGroot

I have to have a Sobe piÃƒÂ±a colada everyday or I won't accomplish anything.


----------



## Bubblestar

I wear my day clothes the right way and my PJs inside out. It's a comfy secret.


----------



## jamery

I talk to myself a lot. Like not just small things, I'll actually have a full conversation with people in my head and out loud. I honestly think I might be schizophrenic


----------



## gamerkid72

I'd honestly rather not say it in fear of being ridiculed on here.


----------



## Omanomadingdong

I have a foot fetish, I think it's weird. I've come to terms with it though, just don't tell many people.


----------



## Justaguy1975

A weird thing about me? Everything about me is slightly different to your average person I sometimes feel I'm here for a reason. I know it sounds stupid and all that but hey this is the social anxiety forum right? We can all relate to each other here.


----------



## cooljava50544

keyla965 said:


> Whats one thing thats weird about you?
> 
> ok, so one thing thats weird about me is ........................ I wear jackets even if its a thousand degrees outside. And let me tell you that I dont care if I'm a minute away from a heat stroke ill still keep on my jacket regardless. Yes, Im that self concious. Also, It doesnt help that I have man arms lol.
> 
> **It could be a couple of things or it could be just one thing.**


i like to do things in sets of 3 and 3 only


----------



## lexx

no crusts life


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Omanomadingdong said:


> I have a foot fetish, I think it's weird. I've come to terms with it though, just don't tell many people.


Oh yeah, I have a fetish with men in jeans.

Yeah.


----------



## Kazumichan

Hm.. I'm really disgusted by the way people smell.
Not even just dirty people. Everyone. It's just... gross :/

That's the only weird thing I can think of.


----------



## 2Milk

I love lip syncing in front of the mirror when listening to music. I do it for like 10 minutes before i finally get in the shower.


----------



## Marlon

I'm not a teen but I actively post in this section of the forum


----------



## Chiriko57

One weird thing about me is that when I eat anything minty, I sneeze. Haha.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I bite my nails, and people are often terrified by the way they look :um


----------

